# If its too cold to fish...,.,



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

I got a chance to take my boys out to the Lissie Prairie this a.m. to whack a few ducks. A Couple of spoonies so far and one gadwall, stay tuned we are still at it...

Capt. Derek Lechler


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

*Ducks*

7 spoonies 2 gadwall 1 greenwing


----------

